# Nightride zum Jagdberg am 23.12.2008



## R.Meister (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo wer hier aus der Gegend am Dienstag Bock auf eine feine Runde hat einfach melden!

Startpunkt in der Dorfmitte am Dorfbrunnen in D-37513 Eschenburg/Roth.
Fahrzeuge/Autos können in der Ortslage abgestellt werden.
Wir starten am 23.12.2008 in Eschenburg/Roth am Dorfbrunnen in der Dorfmitte gegen 16.00 Uhr
in Richtung Jagdberg 674m NN, damit wir bevor es komplett dunkel wird die Ortslage von Fischelbach Richtung Sohl verlassen können!
Bischen Nieselregen macht ja nichts, nur wenn es fett Schnee von oben gibt lassen wir es am 23. sein!

Geplante Route: 

Roth - Igelspfütze - Landstrasse bis Fischelbach - Geschütz - Sohl - Jagdberg

Rückweg über Kaffebuche - Langenbach - Rittershausen - Ewersbach - Mandeln - Ibachtal - Dorfmitte Roth

Distanz sind so um die 28 Km und es gibt so um die 500 Höhenmeter auf den Tacho

Wer sich etwas näher Informieren möchte kann auf unserer Webseite unter Touren / Jagdberg am 23.12.2008  (Nightride) nachschauen!


----------



## minorearth (22. Dezember 2008)

schade,

ist bestimmt ne schöne tour, werde das an dem tag aber nicht schaffen mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr.Kettenblatt (22. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die Einladung, muß aber zugeben das ich wegen der Wetter- und Wegeverhältnisse im Moment nicht so unbedingt auf sowas steh (Weichei).
Vllt. nächstes Jahr mal


----------



## R.Meister (24. Dezember 2008)

Es war eine schöne Runde gestern abend, wir sind aber nicht bis zum Jagdberg hoch da es schon am Anstieg vom Geschütz zum Sohl noch Eisplatten auf dem Weg gab. Da wir uns nicht unbedingt hinlegen wollten sind wir dann vom Sohl Richtung Forsthaus Dietzhölze und dann wieder Richtung Heimat.
War auf jeden Fall eine gelungene Feuertaufe für meine Tesla4, das Licht ist der Hammer, habe den Weg für meinen Kollegen mit ausgeleuchtet!

Witzig finde ich die Gesichter der Leute wen man an Ihnen vorbei fährt und erwartet wird das da ein Motor vorbei knattert!

Gruß und frohe Weihnacht @ all


----------

